# Stand pat or one more move?



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

What would you like Pritchard to do before the season starts:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

unless a big opportunity to upgrade us at small forward somehow falls in our lap, I think the team is done overhauling. at some point you have to stop and take a deep breath and create a plan for how the pieces will fit. 

I'm looking forward to the Olympic team, the summer league, and then pre-season. I doubt much else will happen until opening night.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

no stand pat... I think we should go with what we got and see what happens. With Rudy, Oden and all the other new players coming in I think we should just sit back. Unless CP is offered to us. :biggrin:


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops, I clicked the wrong option. Meant to say leave the team alone. We do not need to make a trade.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I would like to see one of Batum and/or Koponen brought over AND also do a deal to get an upgrade at small forward; maybe a sign and trade for Josh Childress who is probably due at least the full mid-level exception? But I wouldn't put the small forward move real high on the list as a priority.

I have a feeling the really big moves happen at the end of next season when Raef is either traded before the deadline, or is allowed to walk at seasons end, and QO guys like Martell, Frye, and/or Diogu either renounced or signed to modest offer sheets commensurate with their performance on the court. If this happens then KP is probably going to go out and try to lure some high quality free agent vets (but not necessarily stars) to round out and better balance the age distribution of the roster.


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

keep martell and outlaw, let jones walk. let this team grow. keep sergio and lets see if kopo and nico can do anything this year. i would like to see this team next year as is unless a good offer for raef comes along.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

god damn, picked wrong one. I wanted the 2nd option. I mis-read somethin'.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I want to see what we've got right now. We've retained all the guys I really liked from last year, minus James Jones. I really like Jones, but I like the other ten fellas we have in need-minutes roles better. We have three guys who are going to play significant time who've never even stepped into an NBA game. That's 30% of our ten man rotation right there. I don't want to traumatize the roster too much.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

bring petteri and batum!


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I like the team as-is, but it might not be a bad idea to acquire a different veteran player that can help the young players. Something like Raef for Snow and Marshall? Maybe Raef (as one expiring contract) is worth more than 2 expiring contracts, but I think that Snow could be a valuable commodity to help teach our young points how to play defense in the Nate system and Marshall is that joker that keeps things light in the locker room. Just throwing it out there, but I don't see any major moves made until January or February when Raef's contract will be more valuable.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

If we don't re-sign Jones we've lost Jack and Jones, who I think were two good lockerroom guys. I worry that we've got an awful lot of young players jostling for time. I'd like to see the roster thinned out a little, and a veteran who doesn't care about scoring, but who might command respect, brought in. Steve Blake is good to have in that regard, but he seems too quiet. I'd really like to get Battier for either or both of Webster and Outlaw. I floated that suggestion on the Rockets' board and somebody said that before the draft Pritchard and their GM went back and forth over a Battier trade, and this poster thought Pritchard offered Webster, the Rockets' GM came back with Outlaw and they ended up just agreeing to swap picks (i.e. Batum for Arthur and Dorsey). Hell, I'd do Outlaw for Battier in a second. Battier is almost the anti-Outlaw (except that they're both good guys). I know he's 30, but Bruce Bowen is 36 and still can play, and he can groom Batum (poetry). So if we got Battier, I would feel very happy with our roster. Otherwise I want us to re-sign Jones, but then there's a minutes crunch.

As it is, I'm worried about minutes for Fernandez AND Bayless. I have a feeling Bayless is going to be sitting a lot more than he likes. Would he consent to go the D-League? I wonder.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Zybot said:


> Something like Raef for Snow and Marshall?


I LOVE Eric Snow (whom Allen Iverson called the best leader he'd ever been around) but isn't he already officially retired/an assistant coach?

Someone else who fits who might also retire is Lindsey Hunter. He still looked good pressuring the Boston PGs in the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Leave it alone. No more. Done!


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

We don't really know what kind of team we have yet. Next year is the year of experimentation. Our talent should differentiate itself as Nate tries various combinations. The season after that we'll know what we really need to do -- if anything. If some unimaginable deal comes along it should be considered of course, but that is always true.

My only question is if we have enough leadership to prevent selfish play as individuals try to stand out. That burden falls on the big 3. Last year we needed vets to help with that. Do we need that this year? I hope not.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

We don't know what we have but you can bet KP does. Once you say stand pat you have settled for where you are. I gurantee KP hasn't settled. If he can find a deal that fit's the criteria of making us better now without hurting the future, you can bet he'd pull the trigger.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

meru said:


> I LOVE Eric Snow (whom Allen Iverson called the best leader he'd ever been around) but isn't he already officially retired/an assistant coach?
> 
> Someone else who fits who might also retire is Lindsey Hunter. He still looked good pressuring the Boston PGs in the Eastern Conference Finals.


Meru -- that sounds right. Also -- Marshall was traded to Seattle -- so you can tell I am looking at some old info... I think our bigs will be fine, but it would be nice to have a mentor veteran for the point guards. I am guessing that we will probably look for that veteran after we take a crack at some FA''s next summer. Brent Barry would be a great addition, but too expensive. This will probably be an up and down year -- a real test for B Roy to lead a very young team.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, I doubt Pritchard ever is "done." He may not be actively pursuing something, but if a good opportunity presents itself, I'm sure he'll investigate.

To me, this is a difficult question to answer. My answer is always the same: Trade if there is a good opportunity, stand pat if not. I don't see why a team would ever deviate from that.

I clicked "Trade for a better small forward" because if a deal happens, that's what I'd most like to see. Small forward is the last remaining weakness, in my opinion. I don't have very much faith in Webster, and Outlaw's burst-scoring and lack of much else strikes me as a great sixth man but not a great starter.

So, if Childress, Josh Smith, Deng or Iguodala becomes available, I hope Pritchard is in the market. Or if any other great value becomes available. Team building is never finished.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Bring over both Petteri and Batum. Trade Webster, Diogu, Rodriguez and a future protected 1st for Battier(Probably in a 3 way).

PG- Jerryd Bayless/Steve Blake/Petteri Koponen
SG- Brandon Roy/Rudy Fernandez
SF- Shane Battier/Travis Outlaw/Nicolas Batum
PF- LaMarcus Aldridge/Channing Frye
C- Greg Oden/Joel Pryzbilla/Raef LaFrentz


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I clicked "Trade for a better small forward" because if a deal happens, that's what I'd most like to see. Small forward is the last remaining weakness, in my opinion. I don't have very much faith in Webster, and Outlaw's burst-scoring and lack of much else strikes me as a great sixth man but not a great starter.


I agree with you that small forward looks non-elite. Playing with Oden is new territory. What combo works best with that? Who becomes expendable? Webster and Outlaw make good, inexpensive role players so maybe they wouldn't be the ones to trade. We may very well have to give up somebody really good, but redundant, to get that small forward. I don't know if we know, yet, which players we are willing to give up for a better piece.


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

At this point with all of our youth it would be great to acquire a veteran. I think E. Snow has put in his retirement papers so that he can start his coaching career. I would like to see us sign a 10 plus year veteran who could help all of our rookies' transition to the NBA. If we could get someone who has played under Nate and knows his system that would be great also. I don't think we have any room for a rotation player anyway.

I really want to see Batum on the roster next year. I think he can really be the steal of the draft. He should easily take McBobs spot as the 13th man on the roster. I think we were damn lucky that he slid to 25. He has a freakish body type. At 6'8" and such long arms I see a lot of Scottie Pippen in him. 

So much talent, so little PT. What a great problem to have. Who are we gonna get rid of in the summer of 09 if we sign our big FA ??


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Bring over both Petteri and Batum. Trade Webster, Diogu, Rodriguez and a future protected 1st for Battier(Probably in a 3 way).
> 
> PG- Jerryd Bayless/Steve Blake/Petteri Koponen
> SG- Brandon Roy/Rudy Fernandez
> ...


Pretty much awesome. The only trade I would do is for a perimeter defender which also heps us consolidate. I am not 100% sold that Marty will want to resign with us when his deal is up. Once Travis takes his starting spot, we will see how he reacts.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Trade Webster, Diogu, Rodriguez and a future protected 1st for Battier(Probably in a 3 way).


it would be much more difficult to obtain Battier than that. Yes, it would be cool to roll up all our spare parts into one perfect role player, but it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Stand pat. We already know that Batum is coming over, but I'd leave Kaponen over in Europe for more seasoning. I worry a little bit about the lack of veterans, but I think that can be remedied next season- or at the trade deadline if a great deal comes along. I think that it's enough change to bring over Ike, Rudy, Bayless and Batum.(Oden has been here). I think we've also already got good leaders in Aldridge and Roy- though I wouldn't be surprised if Bayless eventually becomes the heart of the team, having a little more of an edge to him.

The biggest reason that I think we need to stand pat is to evaluate our talent before proceeding further. Lets see who is playing up to their potential, who isn't and who fits and doesn't fit within the culture.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Stand pat/bring over one of Koponen/Batum. Don't really care between those to options. This is not the time to be making trades. Wait until we've seen these guys play together, and most importantly play with Greg before we want to get rid of players. If it's obvious a player or two don't fit, then package them with Raef at the trade deadline. That Battier deal is unrealistic, and 1-2 years too soon.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Since when are Battier and Prince an upgrade? Nothing against those players but they dont fit our time frame at all and would take up too much capspace. They also would force us to trade away Outlaw, Webster or Batum (I would imagine) along with a post like Diogu or Frye. So i dont really see the point.

I would imagine we stand pat unless something AMAZING comes our way. Otherwise, its Raef, Sergio, Kopponen and maybe Outlaw or Webster being traded at the deadline for a quality SF on a struggling team *cough Granger and Tinsley(buyout) COUGH!!!* *cough OR cough Josh Smith cough cough or Caron Butler cough!!!*


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Bring over one or both of Batum and Koponen. Thats what the dleague is for right? Other than that just stand pat. This team still needs time to gel. They already have championship talent but they are so young. In the first 30 games Bayless is going to have a 1-9 game, Fernandez is going to going to have quarters that will make you miss Jack. Oden and Webster will disappear; Oden will get out rebounded by lesser players, and Roy will struggle too. I bet they will still win 18-20 of the first 30. After that you judge the next 20 and if the team isnt improving you consider a deal.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I've changed my mind. I think we're going to go after a veteran point guard.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

If we want to make the playoffs, not just hope to make them, we need another vet for the starting 5. We are still way too young right now to expect they type of consistency it's going to take guarantee a spot in the West.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

craigehlo said:


> If we want to make the playoffs, not just hope to make them, we need another vet for the starting 5. We are still way too young right now to expect they type of consistency it's going to take guarantee a spot in the West.


poppycock.

The Orlando Magic made it to the finals in Penny's 2nd year (Shaq's 3rd).
They had 1 vet. of note: Horace Grant.

They did it, we can do it.

Duncan's Rookie year the Spurs won 56 games, followed by multiple championships.

They did it, we can do it.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> poppycock.
> 
> The Orlando Magic made it to the finals in Penny's 2nd year (Shaq's 3rd).
> They had 1 vet. of note: Horace Grant.
> ...


The West is more difficult than in any other time in history so I don't think the comparisons above work.

I love Oden, but comparing him to Duncan and Shaq isn't realistic. Both played longer in college and had more refined offensive games because of it. 

I think we are looking at #7 seed at best with the current roster.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Portland will better this year because:

1. The only significant guys we lost were bench players, one of whom missed a third of the year.

2. Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge will be better players, not to mention some of our other young guys who got minutes last year.

3. Not only do we retain our starters from last year, but likely one (possibly two down the road) will be moved to the bench because we have a better player to replace them.

4. Having Greg Oden is better than having anyone else at his position all last year. Getting Rudy Fernandez at 22 is like getting a four year college player (think Brandon Roy).

5. The people in the crowd are going to go even crazier with this group of guys. Winning in Portland will be as hard as it used to be.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The answer depends on how seriously you take the "cap space in 09" plan. If we stand pat, it is an admission that the whole thing was a smokescreen. If KP is actually serious, something needs to be done with Webster and Frye. As many people have pointed out, their "cap hold" far exceeds their actual value to the club.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

One more move, one more move, one more move!

Stand pat, Koponen and Batum in Europe, Jones let go!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm surprised people don't want Jones around. We were 21-6 when he played substantial minutes. He wasn't just a three point shooter. He was a leader, a good defender, and a cool guy to have around. I really enjoyed talking to him the few times I was able to. I definitely say we bring him back.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

2k said:


> Bring over one or both of Batum and Koponen. Thats what the dleague is for right? Other than that just stand pat. This team still needs time to gel. They already have championship talent but they are so young. In the first 30 games Bayless is going to have a 1-9 game, Fernandez is going to going to have quarters that will make you miss Jack. Oden and Webster will disappear; Oden will get out rebounded by lesser players, and Roy will struggle too. I bet they will still win 18-20 of the first 30. After that you judge the next 20 and if the team isnt improving you consider a deal.


I mostly agree with this. And, a pretty compelling case can be made that, if KP is serious about his Big Free Agent Signing, probably two of Webster, Diago, and Frye need to somehow be moved.

That said, I don't think there's enough information about team needs to deal right now. Maybe one of the SFs will really shine -- if Webster manages to play well enough, don't move him, even if you end up considering him the "BFAS." He'd have to play Really Well for that, but it still seems possible.

Similarly, maybe the team could really use a veteran PG or maybe the combination of Blake, Roy, Bayless, and Fernandez will be enough.

So, at least for now, I'd preach patience. Let's at least get some kind of sense for where these guys are and then, if Pritchard is serious about his beloved cap space, make moves as needed.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> I'm surprised people don't want Jones around. We were 21-6 when he played substantial minutes. He wasn't just a three point shooter. He was a leader, a good defender, and a cool guy to have around. I really enjoyed talking to him the few times I was able to. I definitely say we bring him back.


I'm with you about Jones' value to this team. I'm hesitant to bring him back, though, because I really expect there to be a numbers crunch. Outlaw got a lot of minutes at PF and Frye got a lot of minutes at C. With Oden arriving, it seems they're each sliding back a position. I'm really curious to see what happens with that _and_ I think the team has a greater investment in guys like Webster, Outlaw, and Frye than in Jones.

I think Jones is a pretty nice player and I could see Pritchard bringing him back at some point, the way he brought Blake back. I just don't think now is the time. I certainly wish him well, though.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

No more trades! No more moves! Just kick back and let this team come together and gel. Sure this team is young, but there is nothing wrong with being young if you are good. And the talent level of this Blazer team is off the charts. With a current roster of 14, I'd like to see Koponen signed to the last spot and spend time this next year in the D-League. Portland's PG's of the future could very well be Bayless and Koponen paired with Roy and Fernandez. 
At the end of the season next year we will all have a much better idea of how good this team really is. However, I think the Blazers will replace the Jazz as the division Champs and earn the 3rd or 4th seed into next year's playoffs.

Thanks KP!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

We have LaFrentz, Blake and Pryzbilla who are vets. I think we have enough experience. Players like Outlaw are going into their 5th year.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> I'm surprised people don't want Jones around. We were 21-6 when he played substantial minutes. He wasn't just a three point shooter. He was a leader, a good defender, and a cool guy to have around. I really enjoyed talking to him the few times I was able to. I definitely say we bring him back.


I'd love him around - if we could clear some space. If we could trade Outlaw and/or Webster for future considerations I would be delighted to see him signed. As it is, I wish Webster had opted out and Jones not. The other thing is, it doesn't make much sense to get too attached as he's almost certainly gone. (Now, if we COULD pay him as much as other teams but just don't WANT to, I'll be annoyed.)


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

We have our veteran leadership already! His name is Brandon Roy and he is mature beyond his years. Also, nba players do NOT peak at the age of 23, Travis and Martel have a long way to go before they peak. 

Bring over Koponen and Batum then STAND PAT.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

meru said:


> I'd love him around - if we could clear some space. If we could trade Outlaw and/or Webster for future considerations I would be delighted to see him signed. As it is, I wish Webster had opted out and Jones not. The other thing is, it doesn't make much sense to get too attached as he's almost certainly gone. *(Now, if we COULD pay him as much as other teams but just don't WANT to, I'll be annoyed.)*


We could pay him more than other teams, but the question is whether or not it's smart to. I'm pretty sure we could offer him a max contract, but given the time he'd see on the floor and the risk of his knee is it really smart to sign him for more than 3.5-4mil a year? Like everyone else I've heard the 5yr/25mil story, and I just can't see justifying that kind of contract to a guy like Jones.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> I'm surprised people don't want Jones around. We were 21-6 when he played substantial minutes. He wasn't just a three point shooter. He was a leader, a good defender, and a cool guy to have around. I really enjoyed talking to him the few times I was able to. I definitely say we bring him back.



The other thing I think shouldn't be missed about the remarkable success the team had with Jones in the line up is that when he _wasn't_ the team was often significantly lacking in depth. It wouldn't have been so bad if it had just been Jones, maybe, but consider they only had 13 guys in uniform and were down to 11 with Green/Wafer and McRoberts basically being D-leaguers. So once even someone like LaFrentz was injured, they were down to 10 guys, one of whom was Rodriguez. It also left them relying (some would say to a fault) on Jack more and more as guys went down.

So Jones seems like a great guy, is a veteran leader, shot an amazing percentage from 3 most of the season, was a coach on the floor, played good team defense, and seemed to inspire guys, but then he also was hard to rely on, healthwise, and won't be as critical for his shooting with guys like Fernandez and Bayless coming on board.

I'd still love to have him on the team but, given Pritchard's quest for cap space and Jones' desire for a long-term deal and a certain amount of guaranteed PT (presuming he's healthy), I doubt it happens.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I checked everyone to keep my bases covered!

Actually I picked the second one. I think KP will wait at least until the trading deadline before doing anything else of any significance.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

We ahve the roster spots available for Koponen and Batum... If we send them back to Europe, bith are talented enough that we run the risk of them signing contracts that are difficult to get out of, then when they can get out of them they are faced with making less in the NBA again. Brig em now while they can afford it. Get tehm seasoned here and in Boise, they'll be more ready sooner.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

graybeard said:


> We have our veteran leadership already! His name is Brandon Roy and he is mature beyond his years. Also, nba players do NOT peak at the age of 23, Travis and Martel have a long way to go before they peak.
> 
> Bring over Koponen and Batum then STAND PAT.


I never said Roy wasn't a veteran leader. In fact, I made that point in another post. Roy played 4 years of college and 2 years pro. He is absolutely a veteran leader of sorts. As is Travis actually. But Jones was also a leader on our team and the team responded to him. 21-6.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

JAFO said:


> No more trades! No more moves! Just kick back and let this team come together and gel.


If this were the East and there were no expectations of the playoffs, I'd tend to agree. If we stand back with this young roster and let things "gel", we really run the risk of falling too far back in the West to have a realistic chance of the playoffs.

I personally think it's time to make a run for the post season. We need to upgrade the perimeter defense and 3-point shooting, especially since it looks like James Jones is walking. Adding a vet SF or PG would easily guarantee us the 7 or 8 seed in the West.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

craigehlo said:


> If this were the East and there were no expectations of the playoffs, I'd tend to agree. If we stand back with this young roster and let things "gel", we really run the risk of falling too far back in the West to have a realistic chance of the playoffs.
> 
> I personally think it's time to make a run for the post season. We need to upgrade the perimeter defense and 3-point shooting, especially since it looks like James Jones is walking. Adding a vet SF or PG would easily guarantee us the 7 or 8 seed in the West.


You really think we need a player to reach the playoffs? We're losing Jones, Jack, Von Wafer and McRoberts from last year and are adding Oden, Rudy, Bayless and Batum- so we're probably a safe bet to be a 48 to 50 game winner, which is usually enough to guarantee a postseason.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> You really think we need a player to reach the playoffs? We're losing Jones, Jack, Von Wafer and McRoberts from last year and are adding Oden, Rudy, Bayless and Batum- so we're probably a safe bet to be a 48 to 50 game winner, which is usually enough to guarantee a postseason.


Batum doesn't even factor into the equation next season, just like McRoberts didn't last season, so that is a push. In their first season in the NBA, it is unlikely that the combination of Rudy and Bayless will be any more effective than the experienced combination of Jack and Jones (when he was healthy) was last season. Oden should help as another big, athletic body, if nothing else, but how dramatic that help will be next season is up for debate. It will take him a while to get used to playing in actual games again, let alone actual NBA games for the first time.

This integration of rookies likely will not be as seamless as many here are anticipating.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> Batum doesn't even factor into the equation next season, just like McRoberts didn't last season, so that is a push. In their first season in the NBA, it is unlikely that the combination of Rudy and Bayless will be any more effective than the experienced combination of Jack and Jones (when he was healthy) was last season. Oden should help as another big, athletic body, if nothing else, but how dramatic that help will be next season is up for debate. It will take him a while to get used to playing in actual games again, let alone actual NBA games for the first time.
> 
> This integration of rookies likely will not be as seamless as many here are anticipating.


I guess the way I'm looking at it is that I don't expect much fall out from not having Jack and Jones and I expect a lot from Oden and Bayless.

Well, we will see.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> Batum doesn't even factor into the equation next season, just like McRoberts didn't last season, so that is a push. In their first season in the NBA, it is unlikely that the combination of Rudy and Bayless will be any more effective than the experienced combination of Jack and Jones (when he was healthy) was last season. Oden should help as another big, athletic body, if nothing else, but how dramatic that help will be next season is up for debate. It will take him a while to get used to playing in actual games again, let alone actual NBA games for the first time.
> 
> This integration of rookies likely will not be as seamless as many here are anticipating.


You raise good points, Don. As a counter, I offer this:

Most to all of Jones' minutes will go to some combination of Webster, Outlaw, or Roy. While there are things Jones does better than those three (even beyond 3pt shooting there's, say, inbounding the ball, where Roy is his only competition), I don't expect there to be significant loss.

Jack's minutes are going to be sliced up and shared out mostly between Bayless and Fernandez. Maybe I'm too hard on him but I expect both Bayless and Fernandez to improve on Jack's performance. They're both better shooters, Bayless is likely a better defender of PGs, Fernandez _might_ be a better defender against SGs (at least the tall non-beefy variety) and both of them are better on the break. They'll make some similar mistakes likely, at least at first -- turnovers seem likely until they know their new teammates better. Still, it seems to me there's potential for fairly quick improvement. At least I'm hoping for that, if not counting on it.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> I personally think it's time to make a run for the post season. We need to upgrade the perimeter defense and 3-point shooting, especially since it looks like James Jones is walking. Adding a vet SF or PG would easily guarantee us the 7 or 8 seed in the West.


Doesn't Steve Blake play PG? Doesn't Travis Outlaw play SF? Aren't they both going to be 6-year veterans?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

LameR said:


> Doesn't Steve Blake play PG? Doesn't Travis Outlaw play SF? Aren't they both going to be 6-year veterans?



There ya go -- sounds like the Blazers should have the 7th or 8th seed in hand.


----------

